# Filter System for EF-S 10-18



## dabsond (Jan 30, 2018)

Looking for advice on which Cokin filter system to get for my EF-S 10-18. I am thinking the P series holder/filters would lead to vignetting. Does anyone have experience with the ZPro series and this lens. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 30, 2018)

You're working from the wrong direction. Start out with defining what filters you want to use, then add in the lenses you want to support and at the cross road pick a filter system that can work with everything. If you go filter system first, you'll find there are some trade offs and have to swap out the holders later.

Are you going strictly ND or are you looking for split/grad ND's as well? What lenses other than the 10-18 are of interest to you?

Next up is if you'll want to support FF lenses? If you were to add a full frame body, do you want to repurchase things?

Check out http:\\2filter.com and their options - they have lots, and if you pick their brain you really should buy from them.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 31, 2018)

+1 to the prior poster in that planning is a must with these purchases, but the lenses are more important to me than the filters.

It's all about fighting vignetting to me, and to do that, you have to spec the right type/size of holder to do that job. 

The first rule of these filtering systems is to assess two things:

1) What is the widest FL you want to use these filters with?

2) Does that particular lens have a front filter ring?

From that, you go to any reputable manufacturer's site and they will have the vignetting / FL information you need to make a buying decision. Note that your 10-18 will 'register' as a 16mm FF focal length on the wide end for whatever tables they use.

For instance, Lee's is below (taken from their 100mm system manual PDF). I'm sure Cokin, Fotodiox/Wonderpana and Formatt-Hitech have either similar guides or a customer service person that could tell you. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 31, 2018)

...but the punchline is to try to stay in a generic 4x4 / 4x6 filter ecosystem as your options are far more plentiful and affordable than if you chase the _ultra_ ultra-wide FLs, in which case it's time to buy the huge/pricey filters needed to cover such wide FLs without interrupting your FOV.

For me with my Lee 100mm system, that floor is 16mm FF. Wider than that, you typically have to step up to huge filters (sometimes on outrigger-based holders that don't use the filter ring) or you have to 'unblacken' some corners of your shots in post, which can be difficult depending on what you are shooting.

Some of the newer systems (we've seen some kickstarters on this forum) promise a little better performance than the Lee from a stacking/FL perspective -- one inventor came on the forum and I believe promised stacking three 4x6 / 4x4 filters with zero vignetting at 16mm and told us to trust him that it will work : -- but I haven't seen a comprehensive vetting of each companies' vignetting tables (like Lee's in my last post). Remember, since the filter ring to front element distance is slightly variable with each lens, it's a lens specific phenomenon you need to try yourself.

- A


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 31, 2018)

This is all great advice but if you are just starting out with filters, it may be confusing.To make matters worse, filter systems get pricey and if possible, you don't want to have to buy several.

You may want to go to a local camera store with your rig and see how this information fits with your goals.

It might be wise to start with the more expensive systems like Lee or Formatt-Hitech or other well established systems.

Another thing to consider is the quality of the filters. Some cheaper filters may have color shifts that you may find unacceptable for your needs.

So, lots to think about, but fun!

Good luck.

Scott


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 31, 2018)

And I can't hype the PDF guides enough. They explain a ton of how it all works.

Here's the one Lee has; I'm sure the other manufacturers have theirs as well.

- A


----------



## dabsond (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies and information. Currently I have a generic Cokin A system clone. When shooting at the widest focal length vignettes. My other current lenses are the standard 18-55 kit, 50/1.8, Tamron SP 70-300 and Tamron SP 150-600. I don't think I will see the need for filtering the 150-600. I primarily shoot wildlife but, I am trying to venture into landscape. I live on the east coast and I am interested in some seascape photography as well. My primary use for a filter system on the 10-18 would be NDs and graduated NDs. I do not think I will be venturing into full frame in the future. I like the added reach the APSC sensor gives for wildlife.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 31, 2018)

Check out this dudes site:

http://www.thefilterdude.com/lee-compatible-filter-holder/


----------

